# Leon Brooks Hines - opening day



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Number of boats on the water this morning at Leon Brooks Hines was less than I expected when Geezer and I got there about 7:20 or so. However when we left about noon I counted 14 that I could see.

We intended to target channel cat and bream but never got around to seriously fishing bream. Our fist stop produced nothing so after about 45 minutes we moved about 100 ft to where the Humminbird said there were fish on the bottom. Using mostly chicken livers along with a few earthworms and commercial cat bait we ended up with our limit of 12 channels (6 each) that weighed 27 3/4 pounds. a dozen or more smaller fish were released. Largest was 6 pounds. Caught them in 20 ft. water on the bottom. 

At the landing we spoke to others who did well today. One had a really nice mess of good bass, one had 15 small bass, and one had 28 small bass. This lake is infested with zillions of small bass 1 pound and under , and the state wants them caught and removed. 

Here are a couple of photos. More are on the Facebook page for Leon Brooks Hines

Geezer with a couple of nice ones for table fare.................


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

For some reason those things were full of dog feed.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man ifin I'da known they were opening today, I'da went up there instead of yeller!!! Ya'll made a haul!!!


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Fine mess of cats did better than me for sure!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Jason said:


> Man ifin I'da known they were opening today, I'da went up there instead of yeller!!! Ya'll made a haul!!!


The are closed tomorrow but open Wednesday.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

My fiancé and I want to go up there again...we went to check it out,but the weather turned sour so we gave it a raincheck.....Could you give me a starter bait on what to fish for the rat bass with....? I have worm, crankbait,propbait,live,slash,...etc. for them in the past ,but all I have now are cobia jigs and big swimbaits....That's a pretty lake up there and not far from the line....Might hunt in the morning and catch fish during the day...cool.....thanks for the report....


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

fishwalton said:


> The are closed tomorrow but open Wednesday.


What days are they planning on being open...?


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

fairpoint said:


> My fiancé and I want to go up there again...we went to check it out,but the weather turned sour so we gave it a raincheck.....Could you give me a starter bait on what to fish for the rat bass with....? I have worm, crankbait,propbait,live,slash,...etc. for them in the past ,but all I have now are cobia jigs and big swimbaits....That's a pretty lake up there and not far from the line....Might hunt in the morning and catch fish during the day...cool.....thanks for the report....


2 different guys, who had good luck with the bass, said they caught them using what they called "shakyhooks" with worms. They have them there to sell, but they are pretty pricy at $6.29 for 5.


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

fairpoint said:


> What days are they planning on being open...?


They are open everyday except for Tuesday until July then it will be closed Tuesday and Wednesday


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

fairpoint said:


> My fiancé and I want to go up there again...we went to check it out,but the weather turned sour so we gave it a raincheck.....Could you give me a starter bait on what to fish for the rat bass with....? I have worm, crankbait,propbait,live,slash,...etc. for them in the past ,but all I have now are cobia jigs and big swimbaits....That's a pretty lake up there and not far from the line....Might hunt in the morning and catch fish during the day...cool.....thanks for the report....


I'm not much of a bass guy so don't have any suggestions on artificial baits. Most of the boats today were bass fishing though. I'm sure there are folks on the forum that bass fish the lake and know what it's all about up there.

I do know those small bass like earthworms a lot. Not sure about minnows because haven't used many. Back in November we caught 14 small bass one day on earthworms.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Thanks fishwalton ,maybe I'll see you up there....Enjoy your good mess of fish there....


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Geezer said:


> 2 different guys, who had good luck with the bass, said they caught them using what they called "shakyhooks" with worms. They have them there to sell, but they are pretty pricy at $6.29 for 5.


I can skakyhook a worm pretty good naturally..especially first thing in the morning......Thanks for the headsup my friend maybe i'll see you up there as well as Walton.....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

fishwalton said:


> The are closed tomorrow but open Wednesday.


Back to work tonight till Friday night. If you plan on another Monday outing let me know!!! Especially if you don't have another crew member, we can even take my sled so it would save ya a haul!:thumbsup:


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for the report. That's my favorite lake. I've caught my biggest catfish, shellcracker, and bluegill there. The little "rat bass" do like wigglers. They will steal them right out from under a decent bluegill. Just my 2 pennies. I need to get up there.
Also, I need to speak with Miss Donna about a fundraising tournament for my nephew. Stay tuned, PFF. It should be a good time for a good cause.


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

I made it to Leon Brooks Hines lake this afternoon, in spite of the rain this morning. I was looking for catfish, but the bass would not leave me alone. I brought home 4, that met my standards, and lost a couple, and landed more baby bass than I care to reel in. The keepers bit wigglers, a 4 inch plastic worm, (green glitter), and a top water Rapala. The weather was typical for the area. Cold and rainy, warm and rainy, cold and cloudy, warm and sunny, all within 4 hours. Not a bad day, at all.


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Every year around this time, a few double digit bass get pulled out of that lake.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

sj1 said:


> I made it to Leon Brooks Hines lake this afternoon, in spite of the rain this morning. I was looking for catfish, but the bass would not leave me alone. I brought home 4, that met my standards, and lost a couple, and landed more baby bass than I care to reel in. The keepers bit wigglers, a 4 inch plastic worm, (green glitter), and a top water Rapala. The weather was typical for the area. Cold and rainy, warm and rainy, cold and cloudy, warm and sunny, all within 4 hours. Not a bad day, at all.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Good report. Weather changing today/tonight but I plan to be up there tomorrow anyway. The cold may slow the bite. Only way to find out is go see. Will be a nice clear day.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Keep up the updates.....may find my way up there this weekend!!!


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

I've got the OK for a mixed bag tournament from Ms. Donna, the lake manager. I have to iron out the details. In the meantime, if anyone would like to help my nephew, his name is Thomas Daniel Quiter, and he has a GoFundMe page. 
He has Osteogenesis Imperfecta, also known as Brittle Bone disease. He has never walked, yet he is an incredible gardener and chef. He needs a wheelchair accessible van with hand controls. This upcoming tournament will be for him, but if anyone wants to help before then, or can't make it, there's his info. Thanks, y'all are good people here on PFF.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

sj1 said:


> I've got the OK for a mixed bag tournament from Ms. Donna, the lake manager. I have to iron out the details. In the meantime, if anyone would like to help my nephew, his name is Thomas Daniel Quiter, and he has a GoFundMe page.
> He has Osteogenesis Imperfecta, also known as Brittle Bone disease. He has never walked, yet he is an incredible gardener and chef. He needs a wheelchair accessible van with hand controls. This upcoming tournament will be for him, but if anyone wants to help before then, or can't make it, there's his info. Thanks, y'all are good people here on PFF.


Tournaments really don't interest me, but I'll participate since it will be a mixed bag shindig for a worthy cause. This will probably be more about having fun rather than intense competition. Keep us posted as the details develop.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Stay tuned.....have the boat loaded fer tomorrow at Brook!!!


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Guys can I launch my Florida registered John boat in Alabama lakes and rivers without a Florida registration?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Not sure what you mean...You mean w/out the paper registration? I believe it would be just like FL and run the risk of a citation by a game warden if your stuff is not current or you don't have the appropriate paperwork.


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

My boat is properly registered in FL is that all that is needed to launch it in Alabama waters, or do I have to have an Alabama registration as well?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Jason said:


> Stay tuned.....have the boat loaded fer tomorrow at Brook!!!


Waiting with baited breath for your report. I know it's going to be filled with bass news.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

TFRIZZ30 said:


> My boat is properly registered in FL is that all that is needed to launch it in Alabama waters, or do I have to have an Alabama registration as well?


Nahhhh you good then..... As long as it's current in the state you reside. You being military, in whatever state you call home.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

fishwalton said:


> Waiting with baited breath for your report. I know it's going to be filled with bass news.


Chase is having a cookout, so he told me to keep all the bass I catch instead of letting em go...Still gonna try some cats and what nots 1st!!! 

Since they want you to keep every bass you catch, do you know ifin there is a max limit of bass?


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

No maximum limit!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

azevedo16 said:


> No maximum limit!



This could prove very very interesting!!!!:yes:


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing the outcome of tomorrow Jason. Thinking I might head up there once I'm back on my feet.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

TFRIZZ30 said:


> Looking forward to seeing the outcome of tomorrow Jason. Thinking I might head up there once I'm back on my feet.


Don't wanna hear that!!! When I had my ACL done, it was 3.5 months off work (during hunting season) and I killed my best max of the year (11 deer)! Gotta get out!!! Or it'll drive ya crazy!!!

Fixing to roll up there, will do a new post when I get home!:thumbsup:


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Jason said:


> TFRIZZ30 said:
> 
> 
> > Looking forward to seeing the outcome of tomorrow Jason. Thinking I might head up there once I'm back on my feet.
> ...


----------

